# Hobbytown Usa Newport News Trophy Race



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Sunday OCT.17th Outdoor Asphault Trophy Race at the Hobbytown USA in Newport News .

$15 per entry

Classes:
Nitro Sedan
Nitro truck
Stock / Mod sedan
Stock / Mod Truck

Track will be open for pracitce at 10 a.m. Racing to start at 12:15 p.m.
Questions / Comments?


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn, that's the day after our East Coast Shoot-Out race down here in NC. We have people from VA, MD, PA, SC, and NC goin. But I'll try and make it up there if I can. What's the address, Sean? I'll see if anyone else what's to go too down here.

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

It gets harder and harder to schedule these things with all the racing in this region. Thats good. Call the N.N store for the directions 757-890-4515.

Sean


----------

